# KEF K-series speakers: Thoughts?



## m.perrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a set of KEF K-160's kicking around the house. Anyone know anything about these speakers? I cant find much online, but these suckers sound fantastic (IMO). I have heard older KEF products rock... Thoughts?


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

I hope this is where you wanted it moved.

I have a set of K140 which I have owned and enjoyed as secondary speakers for several years. From the KEF site it appears that yours are the same with a passive radiator added at the bottom, rather than my sealed units. For a long time they were surrounds in my bedroom HT in a shared house with some 104/2 as mains. The 104/2 have gone and the K140s waiting to be used as bedroom speakers I think.

I like/liked both very much and have enjoyed listening to a lot of movies and music through both. KEF made some very fine speakers in that era.


----------



## m.perrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I am in the process of purchasing Klipsch Heresy II's. Would the KEF's work well as surrounds for the Heresy setup? Or should i continue to use my Klipsch Quintet II's ad the surrounds?


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

If you have both sets at the same time, try both and see which you prefer, just make sure you set them all up correctly for levels etc between tries.

I've also owned Heresy's. And Khorns and LaScalas.


----------



## m.perrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, My only concern is that the KEF's have a much less powerful sound then the heresy's. Im worried that anything Non-heritage just wont make the cut.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

m.perrin said:


> Yeah, My only concern is that the KEF's have a much less powerful sound then the heresy's.


See my previous post. IF you have them try them and see. If happy great, if not sell them and get something else.

Note, I edited a word in this post and the first as the filter here is thorough.


m.perrin said:


> Im worried that anything Non-heritage just wont make the cut.


I'm not a great fan of the Heritage line after owning most of them though I do understand why people think they're great, and as these are the smallest of that line from memory, you could only get more Heresy's. If you find you need something (I reckon at least would be) better, there are plenty of alternatives, eg JBL 8340 if you can deal with the aesthetics.


----------



## m.perrin (Sep 24, 2010)

yeah, i can also see why you wouldn't be a big fan. Heritage are very naughty speakers, but i really like their punchy attitude. This is mostly because i work at a movie theatre, so i'm currently craving that raw, big-horn sound.

I will look into those JBL surrounds!


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

m.perrin said:


> yeah, i can also see why you wouldn't be a big fan. Heritage are very naughty speakers, but i really like their punchy attitude. This is mostly because i work at a movie theatre, so i'm currently craving that raw, big-horn sound.


As a former owner of the units we're discussing, I hope you will not take this personally, but that large effortless sound that many horns can produce, does not need to have the sharp edge that many of the Klipsch products do, rather like a large electrostatic with none of the dynamic or bass limitations. My brother an a theatre for many years with a well set up JBL based system so I'm fairly aware of what can be achieved. I'm also finalising up my own new speakers which all use horns or waveguides.


----------

